# Installing Samba scanner OSX



## CtrlAltSupr (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello. I´m trying to install a SMB scanner via Samba on my Mac but i don´t know how to do it at all.

I´ve installed the drivers and created the shared folder following this tutorial: http://www.kyoceradocumentsolutions.com.au/support/TechnicalSupport/FAQs/Documents/SMB OSX.9.pdf

I have some questions:

- Where is created the shared folder?
- How can i define the path on the scanner to get the scans there?

The model of the printer/scanner is Develop Ineo+

i hope you can help me!


----------



## Deleted 6-9-16 (Jun 5, 2016)

On your mac, you can share a folder. This is achievable by going to the Apple Menu which is the upper left corner. So its, Apple Menu>System Preferences>Sharing. You have to put a check mark on the left pane there where it says File Sharing. In the mean time, create a folder somewhere on your computer called Scans. Go back to File Sharing, and look for the + sign in the Shared Folder column and add your Scan folder as a shared folder. For Users, over to the right, designate who has access to that folder. Most importantly, click the "Options" button over to the right and make sure you enable "Share files and folders using SMB. On your printer you will just have to enter Host information, Path to Scans. I hope that helps!! Good Luck!!


----------

